# Brake Upgrade



## 97Nissman (Nov 15, 2011)

Suggestions and Opinions please.

As I said before I just picked up this 1997 Altima last week and new to this forum.
Has anyone upgraded their brakes to the vented front rotors? have u noticed any difference?
or stick to the single style rotor for the front?
I see online Beck/Arnley and Raybestos vented rotors.
just wanted opinions on front rotors and pads..ceramic or semi metallic....
:fluffy:


----------



## belacane (Nov 9, 2011)

97Nissman said:


> just wanted opinions on front rotors and pads..ceramic or semi metallic....


What you ultimately decide to get is primarily based on your driving habits and preferences. Since you haven't specified this information, it'll be harder for anyone to give an type of advice that's actually valuable.

If you have some brands in mind, but I'm sure there are tons of reviews located on many different nissan forums around the web.

good luck


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

97Nissman said:


> Suggestions and Opinions please.
> 
> As I said before I just picked up this 1997 Altima last week and new to this forum.
> Has anyone upgraded their brakes to the vented front rotors? have u noticed any difference?
> ...


I would recommend ceramic pads just because the dust and noise are cut significantly. as far as the rotors i bought drilled and slotted and found no use in normal driving. the pedal also had a slight grinding feedback to it because of it. so daily driving your brakes probably dont heat up to the point to warrant use of those type of discs unless of course you track the car. but then you would want a larger caliper of some sort then aswell. i went back to regular rotors and have been fine since. ceramic pads are the way to go. Powerstop Evolution Ceramic pads to be exact. just my .02


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have had slotted and drilled rotors all the way around for as long as ive owned my car. i can tell you that, a quality set of pads on a new set of rotors will be better than anything else you do, short of getting a big brake kit. the brakes on an altima are actually quite adequate. i have axxis metalmasters and i love the shit out of them.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh and, ceramic pads will wear out your rotors before the pads do.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

swap to NX2000 front brakes they're bigger and feature vented disc!


----------

